# Mp3 File on Desktop won't copy to itunes library



## snugz (Mar 1, 2009)

I've run Anacron and tried deleting other files.
I've tried dragging it to the library, copying using "Add to library..", dragging folders, to no avail.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What happens when you double click on the file?


----------

